

Try Ubuntu On Web Browser (Online) via Edubuntu Weblive - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2010/10/19/try-out-edubuntu-online-using-edubuntu-weblive/

======
code_duck
That's great, they're making it even more convenient for people to give the
system a try. The majority of people still don't realize that Linux can power
a very capable and easy to use system for the desktop.

I recall that someone else was doing this years back - who was it? I think the
company that developed Nautilus originally, Eazel.

------
tdoggette
I went to high school where there was an Edubuntu lab. Each PC had a local OS,
but it also booted off of a server in the corner via LTSP, giving everyone a
portable Gnome environment.

With this, a class could have access to that environment on any machine
without having to boot to NIC. This has potential.

------
dquigley
Trying it out now. This is a great concept for trying out a new OS. Props to
Stéphane Graber for providing the hosting!

[UPDATE] - Couldn't get it to load. It started connecting and then timed out.
Maybe I'm just unlucky number 11!

------
cryptoz
This looks cool, but:

> You can now try Edubuntu online without needing to download or install
> anything. All you need is a computer with Java

So, I need _do_ need to download something.

------
zbanks
How would someone set up their own computer to do something like this? NX
seems to be a lot more responsive than VNC & it's ilk...

